# Could somebody with a Traynor YBX212 Cab please give me the dimensions?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I am interested in one of the 'vintage' slant cabs as I am tired of searching for a 60s YT-12. However, I cannot find the dimensions for these things anywhere. Even Traynor's own site doesn't have this info listed!

could somebody who owns one please let me know the dimensions WxHxD?

thanks so much in advance,
TG


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a YCV -212 cabinet that I could post the dementions if your interested.

G.

I know no one asked BUT here it is anyways...
its 24 inches wide
17 inches deep and
33 inches high


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I have one.

18"W, 29.5"H, 14"D(bottom), 11"deep (top) 

Awesome cab, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks very much for the info (and to the others for offering).

My vintage YT-12 is 20" across and my vintage head is around 19. Looks like the new cab won't be big quite wide enough!

Argh, why wouldn't Traynor make them the same size?

Does anyone have a vintage bassmaster head and one of these new cabs?(mine is a very early tube rectified unit).

TG



Hamstrung said:


> I have one.
> 
> 18"W, 29.5"H, 14"D(bottom), 11"deep (top)
> 
> Awesome cab, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Someone else on here discovered the same things a while back. This was the thread:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...lant-212-for-my-70-YBA-1-!!!&highlight=ybx212

This was the result:








It's a real shame...I was looking at going to a ybx212 for my reverb master but ended up with a ycx212.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

NO!! Why would they do something so stupid? I bet there is a decent sized market of guys who would like to pair these cabs with their vintage heads.

I, however, am just OCD enough that this small mismatch would bug me. Looks like I need to keep the Yt-12 search alive.

Thanks to all who replied.

TG



mud_guy said:


> Someone else on here discovered the same things a while back. This was the thread:
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...lant-212-for-my-70-YBA-1-!!!&highlight=ybx212
> 
> This was the result:
> ...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

There's a simple solution - find some feet and put them onto the top of the cab. That's what I did with my Voltage 1x12, so I can put wider heads atop it without fear of them sliding around. I got some nice big & tall feet and screwed them down into the top. OK, it involves drilling/screwing into the top of the cab so if you're against that it won't work...but for me, it's a perfect and simple solution to that ^ problem.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Keto has a good solution, unless it's the looks aspect that you can't get around.
Another option would be to simply relocate the feet that are already on the bottom of the head. Looks like if the feet were a couple inches closer together it would sit right.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

keto said:


> There's a simple solution - find some feet and put them onto the top of the cab. That's what I did with my Voltage 1x12, so I can put wider heads atop it without fear of them sliding around. I got some nice big & tall feet and screwed them down into the top. OK, it involves drilling/screwing into the top of the cab so if you're against that it won't work...but for me, it's a perfect and simple solution to that ^ problem.


It's a good idea, I think I'd be more likely to add a second set of feet to the bottom of the head. More discrete.
more feet can only be a good thing really. More versatile for different cabs, and more vibration isolation from the cab. Perhaps unattractive though, lol


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Diablo said:


> It's a good idea, I think I'd be more likely to add a second set of feet to the bottom of the head. More discrete.
> more feet can only be a good thing really. More versatile for different cabs, and more vibration isolation from the cab. Perhaps unattractive though, lol


Also you have the potential issue of the feet screws sticking up into the guts of the amp, though I suppose the right length of screws or bolts gets around that. But often a lot of guts hang down right close to the bottom of the chassis, so it could also be ticklish finding the right placement for the screws/bolts and, on most amps I've seen, difficult to get 4 feet in a 'square' configuration.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

keto said:


> Also you have the potential issue of the feet screws sticking up into the guts of the amp, though I suppose the right length of screws or bolts gets around that. But often a lot of guts hang down right close to the bottom of the chassis, so it could also be ticklish finding the right placement for the screws/bolts and, on most amps I've seen, difficult to get 4 feet in a 'square' configuration.


Absolutely, care must be taken in screw location.
id also advise to try and keep all the feet the same height for more seating options....eg. new feet on one side, old feet on the other.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

keto said:


> Also you have the potential issue of the feet screws sticking up into the guts of the amp, though I suppose the right length of screws or bolts gets around that.


 I'm used to seeing feet with wood screws that are shorter than the wood thickness. But it's possible the screws could be longer, or machine screws with nuts, so yes be cautious and check the screw length.



Diablo said:


> try and keep all the feet the same height for more seating options....eg. new feet on one side, old feet on the other.


 Good point, the idea only works if the feet are all the same height :smile-new:.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

I have this cab and the Traynor YBA-1Mod1 head on order now. Hoping they will come in next week.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Rideski said:


> I have this cab and the Traynor YBA-1Mod1 head on order now. Hoping they will come in next week.


I didn't think you could still order a new YBA 1 Mod1 amp any more. Where did you order it from?


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

I ordered mine through the new Kanata store. It came in within 4 business days. It sounds great so far.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

By the way the specs for the YBX212 are as follows:
Height 30 inches
depth 14
width 18 (front)


----------

